# My rats poop is solid and green, what should I do?



## Snoopy the rat (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok so this has been going on for a few days now. He is acting fine and I don't think he has eaten something out of the ordinary, I have given him some new food they are called critter cubes and vita rat, mouse and gerbil formula. Can this be the cause? His poops are normal they are just green. Anyone know why?


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

They're completely normal? Not a bit mushy or squishy?


----------



## Snoopy the rat (Sep 17, 2012)

Yep completely normal just green


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It's highly likely that the food is to blame. As long as the stool isn't loose or bloody, your boy isn't in any immediate danger.

Neither of those foods are any good for him, though. If you would like to feed both a block and a mix, I would go with Oxbow blocks (I hate blocks, but Oxbow is the best if you must have them.) and then making your own supplement mix from several of the recipes found online or order a non-commercial supplement mix online.


----------



## Snoopy the rat (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok thanks, as you can see I'm not a rat expert, hopefully this will help him


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------

